# Arariba Ligero



## Penl8the (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello Everyone Happy New Year.

I found these 4 Arariba blanks from my local hangout.  One of the nicest blanks I have seen for a while.  Yes, I had to google it.  Have a read about this wood here --> Arariba

The pen kit is Ligero.  Finished it with CA (many coats).

Please click on the thumbnail to view the full size picture.

Comments are welcome.


----------



## longbeard (Dec 28, 2013)

For what looks to be plain jane wood, looks great as pen. Nice job.


Harry


----------



## Band Saw Box (Dec 28, 2013)

The blanks made some great looking pens


----------



## Teeball (Dec 28, 2013)

The pen came out super nice. The fit and finish is 1st. Class.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Dec 28, 2013)

I like that very fine grain. Nice pens.


----------



## Ambidex (Dec 28, 2013)

When I first saw he blanks I was thinking plain jane also...ooooppppsss wow...love the looks of that straight grain and the clean look! Very nice indeed!


----------



## johncrane (Dec 28, 2013)

Awesome pens Branden! kit and blanks work great together,i luv the trim bands on this kit,do you know is this kit still available or is discontinued.


----------



## Penl8the (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words everyone.

Hi John,

I bought mine from Smitty a while back.  I don't believe Smitty carries this anymore.  But I googled it and found this site from the U.K. 

LIGERO SILVER PLATED ROLLERBALL PEN KIT - Ligero Range - Pen Kits - Shop​


johncrane said:


> Awesome pens Branden! kit and blanks work great together,i luv the trim bands on this kit,do you know is this kit still available or is discontinued.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey Branden,
Nice work!
Looks a bit like Tulip Wood.

Les


----------



## OZturner (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful Pens Branden,
The Blank, sits Perfectly with the Ligero,
Great Fit and Finish.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## jeff (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks nice on the front page :biggrin:

Nice pen, good photo, well-described.


----------



## Odysseos (Dec 30, 2013)

These blanks perfectly meet the style of the kits. Awesome


----------



## Penl8the (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you Jeff.  It is a great honour.



jeff said:


> Looks nice on the front page :biggrin:
> 
> Nice pen, good photo, well-described.


----------



## Penl8the (Dec 30, 2013)

*Broken Links*

Hi All,

Not sure what happened to the full size picture (broken) links on thread #1.  But here they are again.

http://www3.telus.net/public/wongb/pen_pics/Arariba Ligero-1.JPG
http://www3.telus.net/public/wongb/pen_pics/Arariba Ligero-2.JPG
http://www3.telus.net/public/wongb/pen_pics/Arariba Ligero-3.JPG
http://www3.telus.net/public/wongb/pen_pics/Arariba Ligero-4.JPG
http://www3.telus.net/public/wongb/pen_pics/Arariba Ligero-5.jpg


----------



## lorbay (Dec 30, 2013)

Branden I can only open the last one of your pictures I get a 404 error with the other from Telus.
http://www3.telus.net/public/wongb/pen_pics/Arariba Ligero-2.jpg
Lin


----------



## Rink (Dec 30, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. I love both the kit and the blank with that fine grain. I would have guessed bamboo or something like that.  I aspire to your level. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## OZturner (Dec 31, 2013)

jeff said:


> Looks nice on the front page :biggrin:
> 
> Nice pen, good photo, well-described.


 

Congratulations Brandon,
Well deserved.
Brian.


----------



## MikeL (Dec 31, 2013)

Simple yet stunning. Pen looks great and skilled photography as well.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 1, 2014)

Congrats Branden! Awesome pen.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 2, 2014)

Congrats on the front page Branden! very well deserved..:handshake:


----------

